# [SOLVED] HP only charges when powered off!



## awkellett (Jul 21, 2010)

I have an HP dv7-1260us, and the power adapter light is on, everything is plugged in correctly, but the charging light in the front of the laptop is flashing. It charges the battery just fine when the laptop is powered off. If I am booted up into my OS, and it's not charging, I can unplug the power source from the wall and wait a few seconds, then plug it back in. THEN it charges for a few minutes, or a few seconds then it goes back to battery power and flashes the front lightning bolt indicator.


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: HP only charges when powered off!*

Hi awkellett and welcome to TSF

Try moving the dc jack plug from side to side and up and down and see if its a loose jack thats giving you this problem.


----------



## awkellett (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: HP only charges when powered off!*

Not matter how much wiggling I do, it won't start charging.


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: HP only charges when powered off!*

Hi awkellet

Did your laptop come with Windows 7 or was it an upgrade? Try this procedure below. I found this somewhere and it may relate to your problem, I cant remember where I found it so I cant give credit to the originator. Give it a try see what happens.

01. Turn off laptop.

02. Unplug AC power.

03. Remove battery.

04. Replace AC power.

05. Turn on laptop, allow OS to boot.

06. Once logged in to the machine, perform a normal shut down.

07. Unplug AC power.

08. Replace battery.

09. Replace AC power.

10. Turn on laptop, allow OS to boot.


----------



## awkellett (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: HP only charges when powered off!*

FIX! Power brick had a short and smelled funny... Re-soldered the power and ground wires, and everything works again.

If anyone else has this problem, try someone else's power adapter of the same brand and model. Then buy a new power block if you're not comfortable soldering power wires.


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: HP only charges when powered off!*

Well done :smile:

Could you please mark this thread as solved.
Go to the first post on this page.
On the tool bar above, open *Thread Tools*.
Click in the box *Mark this thread as solved*.
You are now solved.

Thanks


----------



## awkellett (Jul 21, 2010)

thx nightshift... hope this helps someone else


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

sure will.


----------

